# Medical Treatment in Holland



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Rita had severe stomach/abdominal pains and vomiting last evening, and we took her to the A&E unit at Radboud University Hospital in Nijmegen, about 12 miles from where we are staying.

It is a huge hospital campus and very modern, we got her in quickly, produced passport, EHIC card and travel insurance details and she was seen to almost immediately.

The staff were brilliant, there was TV in the examination room and free drinks outside from a machine. Everything possible was done to make us comfortable as we were able to stay with Rita at all times.

They did a full range of tests, ECG, blood and urine and the samples were processed in their own laboratories so not much time to wait for results.

Eventually they told us that they think it was a gall bladder stone that had now passed into the digestive tract, no problems were found in the tests and we were released about midnight.

So a big vote of thanks to the doctors and staff, they were superb.

Peter


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Great to hear the results were not bad news. Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------

